# Paratoxodera cornicollis(malaysian feathered mantis)



## chrisboy101 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one of the most weirdest and at the same time coolest species ever!!

It looks like a stick with fines around it. :blink:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 14, 2008)

''vines'' lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

its even weirder then me :blink:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> its even weirder then me :blink:


but totally awsome


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

was there ment to be a image to this post?if there is i cant see it..dam pc.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> was there ment to be a image to this post?if there is i cant see it..dam pc.


Pretty sure there's no image. But then, how would I know?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 14, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN

There you go.  All you had to do was do a google image search.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

i wish i lived in Malaysia...does any one know how many recorded species there are there?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> its even weirder then me :blink:


Now thats just not possible :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 15, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now thats just not possible :lol:


lol this mantis is just so exotic! someone needs to breed it


----------



## Christian (Jul 15, 2008)

The specimen on those pictures is named differently. But we had this before, performing a search should help.

@Chrisboy: bring me some and I'll do it.


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

I love this species. Are they endangered in the wild?

I wonder if I'd be able to source them in malaysia next time I go. Then there's just the issue of getting them home legally


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now thats just not possible :lol:


i know!!! thats just the weird thing aboout it :lol:


----------



## Christian (Jul 15, 2008)

People sometimes get the one or other specimen. It doesn't help though, as most die after a few days. This is definitely a taxon (there are 3 genera with several species) which should be left to experienced people. Ever wondered why there are never small nymphs shown? Because noone ever came so far. Most mentid enthusiasts aren't even able to deal with _Idolomantis_, which is rather easy compared to those ones. The fewer people know something about the natural habits of _Toxodera_ &amp; Co., the better... We see where knowing the ooth led to in case of _Idolomantis_. Toxos are just too rare to end as an overexploited species despite of available captive bred specimens as in the case of the latter. So better continue to breed your ghost and flower mantids and let stuff like this to those guys who know what they're doing.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 15, 2008)

Christian said:


> People sometimes get the one or other specimen. It doesn't help though, as most die after a few days. This is definitely a taxon (there are 3 genera with several species) which should be left to experienced people. Ever wondered why there are never small nymphs shown? Because noone ever came so far. Most mentid enthusiasts aren't even able to deal with _Idolomantis_, which is rather easy compared to those ones. The fewer people know something about the natural habits of _Toxodera_ &amp; Co., the better... We see where knowing the ooth led to in case of _Idolomantis_. Toxos are just too rare to end as an overexploited species despite of available captive bred specimens as in the case of the latter. So better continue to breed your ghost and flower mantids and let stuff like this to those guys who know what they're doing.


I know but we cant stick to the same species forever. it would be so cool to be able to get that sp.

someone must be able to breed them.


----------



## Christian (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, someone is certainly able to breed these ones too, but usually it's not the ones who think they can.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 15, 2008)

go on the website insects for sale which sells dried insects from allover the world. and search mantids and it shows tons of exotic mantids that ive never even heard of


----------

